# Plant ID please ~ :)



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi, this plant was sold to me as Eleocharis montevidensis (Giant Hair grass) on BCA last year, and it turns out to be something else that I have not yet able to identify.

It grows to 1 foot easily and spread quite well in my tank which is provided with very high light and CO2. My initial guess was some kind of Isoetes sp, but can't be sure~

Let me know what you think~ Thank ahead of time!


----------

